# If not Skype, What?



## apollo99 (Apr 2, 2008)

As most of us have realized, skype is banned in UAE. As to what reason, I still can't comprehend. But are there alternatives that are available for a video call or voip?


----------



## BLM (Jan 31, 2008)

No  Because free calls are 'taking away Etisalat's revenue' and therefore illegal.

Subscribe to a VPN - its about $15 a month. Try Banana, HappyVPN or BlackLogic.


----------



## cairogal (Aug 11, 2007)

I've been told that if you downloaded skype BEFORE entering the UAE that it will work. I think it was on this forum that a few people said they still use skype w/o issue.


----------



## tiscalina (Jul 7, 2008)

Skype works if you have it on your comp before entering UAE. Sometimes it is a little frustrating but it works out more or less fine.


----------



## cairogal (Aug 11, 2007)

Take your laptop on your next trip outside the UAE, folks!


----------



## Ogri750 (Feb 14, 2008)

Pm me.

I have Skype saved on a server and you can download it from there.

For VPN, if you use less than 3gb per 30 days, try googling Anchor Free


----------



## BLM (Jan 31, 2008)

Skype downloaded onto your laptop only works in the UAE until they find you....then they block it! Mine worked for about 2 months then they shut it off


----------



## qwert97 (Jun 2, 2008)

I am not in Dubai yet, but based on my research you should always use skype after you subscribe to VPN. Then skype, VOIP and everything else works,


----------



## mogyc (Apr 1, 2008)

guys do a google search for a thing called a "Hotspot shield". Run this on your computer before opening you internet browser and you can access any sites you want...no blocks....same applies to Skype....you can webcam chat no problem without hotspot shield but to make calls run the hotspot shield and make your call.

Hope that helps


----------



## Ogri750 (Feb 14, 2008)

Anchor Free = Hotspot Shield

Been using Skype since I got here, only need the VPN t make Skype to UK landline calls


----------



## cairogal (Aug 11, 2007)

Do you have to download Anchor Free from outside the US?


----------



## mogyc (Apr 1, 2008)

cairogal said:


> Do you have to download Anchor Free from outside the US?


No I downloaded after I arrived as I was told about it when I got here


----------



## Giadita (Sep 21, 2008)

*MAC Friendly?*



Ogri750 said:


> Anchor Free = Hotspot Shield
> 
> Been using Skype since I got here, only need the VPN t make Skype to UK landline calls


Hi there,

you guys know if this Anchor Free=Hotspot shield is Mac Friendly?

My company gave me a Mac to work here, and although it is great from certain points of view is kind of hard when it comes to applications to install as more of them are suited for Windows.

Thanks

G


----------



## bubble_boy (May 28, 2008)

Giadata. It is mac friendly. I have a mac and use it from time to time.


----------



## Giadita (Sep 21, 2008)

*Be Aware*



Giadita said:


> Hi there,
> 
> you guys know if this Anchor Free=Hotspot shield is Mac Friendly?
> 
> ...



I found out myself it is Mac friendly.

Just wanted to tall you guys that this application so as all VPNs record all data going through it so be aware when using it not to share any personal data, c.cards. passwords, etc and run it only when u need it for skype or...errr....what ever you may need a VPN for. Remember to shut it down after you finish you session.

Cheers


----------



## Giadita (Sep 21, 2008)

Thanks Bubbles, I hadnt read your reply before posting my last.

U have nore info on that subject I raised about the vpn recording data? A lot of friends of mine are telling me to be careful so just thought it could be useful info for a lot of expats that are not pc experts and could download and use it without precautions.

G


----------



## bubble_boy (May 28, 2008)

I unf don't know much about vpn stuff. I don't use it a lot anyway so I am not worried.


----------



## acassim (Aug 1, 2008)

doesn't du allow skype?


----------



## Ogri750 (Feb 14, 2008)

Du allows Skype to Skype, but it doesn't allow Skype to landline. Unfortunately, because Du wouldn't be making money on the phone calls, it is blocked for the part


----------



## badmelvin (Oct 11, 2008)

wouldnt any proxy server work for this? I use it sometimes for regional blocking. Who actually block it, the inernet provider?


----------



## Ogri750 (Feb 14, 2008)

Yep, it is blocked by the ISP, hence people use VPN's


----------



## krzykat (Oct 23, 2008)

What about using an ATA or softphone that uses IAX ??

Also - do they allow or block fring ?


----------



## Ogri750 (Feb 14, 2008)

krzykat said:


> What about using an ATA or softphone that uses IAX ??
> 
> Also - do they allow or block fring ?


Not tried those options, so can't give you a definitive answer


----------



## cairogal (Aug 11, 2007)

I would try downloading a proxy like "HotSpot" (google it). That would allow one to install Skype if you're already inside the UAE. HotSpot is occasionally blocked, so give it a shot.


----------



## Ruggedblond (Oct 26, 2008)

So in summary for Skype in UAE

1. Download Skype before coming to UAE
2. Download Anchor Free which stops your ISP knowing you're about to use Skype
3. Beware not to communicate personal security info on Skype whilst running through Anchor Free?

Have I missed anything?


----------



## crazymazy1980 (Aug 2, 2008)

Ruggedblond said:


> So in summary for Skype in UAE
> 
> 1. Download Skype before coming to UAE
> 2. Download Anchor Free which stops your ISP knowing you're about to use Skype
> ...


Skype will work fine without Anchorfree as long as you have it downloaded beforehand. There are rumblings that they are going to let people use Skype anyway but that's only rumour at the moment.


----------



## Sparkysair (Jul 16, 2008)

Hi everyone. I seem to remember that someone mentioned ages ago that the Tesco internet phone has slipped under the radar and isn't blocked so can be used as an altrernative to skype. Is that right?


----------



## crazymazy1980 (Aug 2, 2008)

Sparkysair said:


> Hi everyone. I seem to remember that someone mentioned ages ago that the Tesco internet phone has slipped under the radar and isn't blocked so can be used as an altrernative to skype. Is that right?


This may be true, not 100% sure though, some services that are specific to a company in one single country may be limited to IPs in that country.

The FACT is Skype works, I use it EVERY single day WITHOUT a VPN!!!


----------



## Chickiwi (Oct 26, 2008)

My skype works fine also and use everyday, I havent had any problems yet


----------



## Dazcat (Aug 7, 2008)

As an alternative, people calling from a UK landline to Dubai mobile is 5p per minute when dialing this number 1st: 09119929700. Just dial it & follow the instructions. My parents call my reguarly from it.

Cheers


----------



## gnomes (Sep 8, 2008)

Just to add, skype can easily be downloaded in UAE as I managed to do it. Skype chat works fine without any problems, but skypeout you will need proxy such as hotspot shield. In certain areas skype out works without a proxy / vpn as a few have mentioned here. You can also download fringe on to your mobile and use skype from your mobile, this is not blocked.


----------



## Pasanada (Feb 5, 2008)

I downloaded Skype IN the UAE and used it for pc to pc calls. Cannot comment on pc to landline calls as I've never needed to use Skype for this.


----------



## Gaza (Sep 22, 2008)

Dazcat said:


> As an alternative, people calling from a UK landline to Dubai mobile is 5p per minute when dialing this number 1st: 09119929700. Just dial it & follow the instructions. My parents call my reguarly from it.
> 
> Cheers


This is wrong. The cost of dialling 0911 99XXXXXX numbers is 18p from a fixed BT line. 

If you don't believe me check out page 36 of this document - http://www.productsandservices.bt.com/consumer/consumerProducts/pdf/SpecialisedNos.pdf

It then cross references to page 49 where you can see the cost.


----------



## rj.uk (Aug 30, 2008)

apollo99 said:


> As most of us have realized, skype is banned in UAE. As to what reason, I still can't comprehend. But are there alternatives that are available for a video call or voip?


am skyping my husband regularly in Dubai. Had heard it was banned before he went there last year but what we did before he arrived was loaded skype on his laptop. In saying that he also managed to load skype on his friend's computer when he was in Dubai.


----------



## Ruggedblond (Oct 26, 2008)

gnomes said:


> Just to add, skype can easily be downloaded in UAE as I managed to do it. Skype chat works fine without any problems, but skypeout you will need proxy such as hotspot shield. In certain areas skype out works without a proxy / vpn as a few have mentioned here. You can also download fringe on to your mobile and use skype from your mobile, this is not blocked.


What is Fringe? I Googled it and no result connected with telecoms


----------



## Ruggedblond (Oct 26, 2008)

Got it ... Fring.com


----------



## Beavowski (Nov 10, 2008)

Can anyone tell me if Vonage will work the same way?

I have a Vonage account set up now working in Canada & originally from the U.S.

Wondering if my Vonage account will transfer easily to Dubai.


----------



## JunFan (May 20, 2008)

I use Tesco internet phone and it works fine. I installed it here too.


----------



## tunnelmaster (Nov 26, 2008)

Beavowski said:


> Can anyone tell me if Vonage will work the same way?
> 
> I have a Vonage account set up now working in Canada & originally from the U.S.
> 
> Wondering if my Vonage account will transfer easily to Dubai.


If vonage is using SIP protocol, then it doesnt work here because the SIP port 5060 is blocked. You will need to have a VPN connection to make it work


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

tunnelmaster said:


> Just plug and play.
> For prices and more details just give me a ring on 0


Interesting name, do you work for the underground section of the new metro?


----------



## tunnelmaster (Nov 26, 2008)

Andy Capp said:


> Interesting name, do you work for the underground section of the new metro?


Underground?
In a way, yes ;-)))
Metro?
No


----------



## tunnelmaster (Nov 26, 2008)

Andy Capp said:


> Interesting name, do you work for the underground section of the new metro?


Didnt like my answer or why this censorship?


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

tunnelmaster said:


> Didnt like my answer or why this censorship?


 "The dark winter nights must just fly by"​


----------



## tunnelmaster (Nov 26, 2008)

Sorry, my mistake. Thought it had been deleted, but just was on previous page


----------



## Nuance (Nov 23, 2008)

Skype's official site is blocked which certainly doesn't mean it cannot be downloaded some other way. I happily downloaded it a few days ago and already tested it! Work just... well... it works ok.


----------



## Robert Stevenson (Nov 26, 2008)

Got my latest version of Skype and a VPN from a bloke in Dubai. He just popped up at my place and installed the stuff. Charges were reasonable. Works great since then, also for calling home.
Have no phone number.He didnt give me for obvious reasons.
His email is xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Sparkysair (Jul 16, 2008)

I finally got my broadband set up a couple fo days ago and the good news is my Tesco Internet Phone works perfectly. It means I can call my family for free as they have one too and calls to UK landlines (and most other countries) are 2p a minute or 10p a minute to mobiles. Bargain.


----------



## TakeItEasy (Nov 24, 2008)

Posted this link on the British TV in the Middle East thread:

PC-Streaming.com - Your Streaming Headquarters From 9 Countries.

I've been using their UK VPN for about 10 months now, works a treat for British telly and is also great for Skype as well. Also has 9 different countries to choose from.


----------



## Guest (Nov 29, 2008)

I'm curious; Skype's website is blocked for Etisalat users however for DU users like myself its not blocked... and I hope it will remain like that.

However when I want to call people long distance I have to use HotSpot.

-Joey


----------



## mtruett (Feb 15, 2009)

*Vonage*



Beavowski said:


> Can anyone tell me if Vonage will work the same way?
> 
> I have a Vonage account set up now working in Canada & originally from the U.S.
> 
> Wondering if my Vonage account will transfer easily to Dubai.



Yes Vonage will work anywhere in the world as long as you have a broadband connection. You could have a US, Canadian or UK number and use it anywhere. The only problem is they only ship the device to the US, Canada and the UK. So if you are already out of the country it is hard to get.


----------



## Beavowski (Nov 10, 2008)

mtruett said:


> Yes Vonage will work anywhere in the world as long as you have a broadband connection. You could have a US, Canadian or UK number and use it anywhere. The only problem is they only ship the device to the US, Canada and the UK. So if you are already out of the country it is hard to get.


SWEET!!!!!

I already have all the equipment, so when I get there all I have to do is plug it in AWESOME!

Hopefully there are no issues. That was one area of concern for me, contacting every one back home. Thanks for the reply.


----------



## Ogri750 (Feb 14, 2008)

I'd be interested to know if Vonage works here. 

Please post if you do get it working when you are here please


----------



## aamert (Feb 18, 2009)

Couple of people posted that Vonage does work without any additional hardware/software, 
Any success for those that tried it?

Also, even if i install VPN and use Skype, its still considered 'cheating' right?


----------



## Blacklogic (May 18, 2009)

VPN is not considered as cheating. So many companies provide VPN connections to their remote employees.


----------



## aamert (Feb 18, 2009)

Blacklogic said:


> VPN is not considered as cheating. So many companies provide VPN connections to their remote employees.


That's one way of looking at it


----------



## ku ku (Nov 2, 2009)

does any one know how to make free skype,gatlk,nimbuzz,fring voip calls in dubai.using nokia n95 8gb phone

regards


----------



## EXPAT09 (Sep 11, 2009)

cairogal said:


> I've been told that if you downloaded skype BEFORE entering the UAE that it will work. I think it was on this forum that a few people said they still use skype w/o issue.


it is TRUE


----------



## cairogal (Aug 11, 2007)

EXPAT09 said:


> it is TRUE


I downloaded it before coming, worked great, but then I had to do a clean reinstall, and i didn't manage to save Skype. So, if you're trying to get the software, visit download.com. Also good for free proxies! Download dot com lets you access lots of freeware that might normally be caught and blocked by a provider that shall not be named.


----------



## EXPAT09 (Sep 11, 2009)

cairogal said:


> I downloaded it before coming, worked great, but then I had to do a clean reinstall, and i didn't manage to save Skype. So, if you're trying to get the software, visit download.com. Also good for free proxies! Download dot com lets you access lots of freeware that might normally be caught and blocked by a provider that shall not be named.


you know what i am having problems with? Windows Live Messenger, once i came here i cant log in anymore, says server error 81000314. Looked it up online, im not alone - but whatever solution i read on did not help


----------



## cairogal (Aug 11, 2007)

Mmmm...do you have a laptop that you're using at work and then bringing home to your own network?


----------



## EXPAT09 (Sep 11, 2009)

cairogal said:


> Mmmm...do you have a laptop that you're using at work and then bringing home to your own network?


Lol i dont have my own network, i wish i did though, called etisalat so many times and they still haven't fixed it. and my laptop is so heavy that i don't take it home.


----------



## cairogal (Aug 11, 2007)

EXPAT09 said:


> Lol i dont have my own network, i wish i did though, called etisalat so many times and they still haven't fixed it. and my laptop is so heavy that i don't take it home.


A laptop too heavy to carry?  Stupid question, but have you deinstalled MSN and reinstalled? When I had problems w/ messenger in the past, it had to w/ Connections/LAN Settings/automatically detect settings (and no other boxes are checked).


----------



## EXPAT09 (Sep 11, 2009)

cairogal said:


> A laptop too heavy to carry?  Stupid question, but have you deinstalled MSN and reinstalled? When I had problems w/ messenger in the past, it had to w/ Connections/LAN Settings/automatically detect settings (and no other boxes are checked).


it sounds lame but i agree- there r no stupid questions 

It is the heaviest  u can work out with it  I Reinstalled hoping it will overrite- well it did not  so will try uninstall now.

I did not want to unistall coz simply wasnt sure if skype deal will happen with this, but then again i got nothing to lose


----------



## EXPAT09 (Sep 11, 2009)

Dont mean to jack the thread but nothing worked for my Windows Live messenger.

Uninstalling, Reinstalling, Running command lines, adding Host names.
Anybody has the same problem?


----------

